# Photos To Remind You That Life Is Beautiful.  Share some photos!



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)

​


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 13, 2021)

Paxton's first steps.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 13, 2021)

Life certainly is beautiful. It may be tough but that doesn't mean that the best of life cannot shine through.


When a crippling form of cancer is so severe that amputation is the only answer.
But you can still be a brilliant skateboarder.

When you live in a war torn country where land mines are an everyday occurrence.
You can still play skateboard soccer.

When you are born with something as debilitating as cerebral palsy,
you can still find a friend who will love you unconditionally.

You are right, life is beautiful.


----------



## Lara (Jun 13, 2021)

Hurricane Harvey...
"My mother always told me, Look for the helpers. 
There are always helpers." ~Mr. Rogers


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 13, 2021)

Great thread!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Jun 30, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Great thread!


It really is

I've taken several pics when living at the cabin

Some are favs 



But

I always revert to the grands for my very favorites


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 30, 2021)

My younger granddaughter curled up for a nap with my dear friend Ed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## JonDouglas (Jul 5, 2021)

Beautiful day, beautiful place, met some beautiful people with cherished memories!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## dobielvr (Jul 5, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 172374


There was a photo on Facebook today w/this dog (im pretty sure) saving this fawn from drowning.
Looks like someone may have taken  a pic afterwards.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


*We seriously need more people, like this young man... in our world.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 5, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> *We seriously need more people, like this young man... in our world.*


yes!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 6, 2021)

​


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 7, 2021)

My teenage granddaughter hugging her chicken.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 7, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> My teenage granddaughter hugging her chicken.
> 
> View attachment 172657


That has to be one of the most precious photos I've seen in a long time, @Murrmurr .  Thanks for sharing the photo with us.   Brought a BIG smile to my face.  It doesn't take much to make me happy (just ask the hubby).  I'd be happy with a chicken / hen too.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## dobielvr (Jul 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


I love watching this every time!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 7, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I love watching this every time!


Me too; I've lost count


----------



## Pappy (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 8, 2021)

Kissing on VJ Day​


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 10, 2021)

Soldier Consoling Wife as He Says Goodbye at Penn Station before Returning to Duty, WWII.​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 169061


OMG...that cat reminds me of our dear departed "cat-baby" Audra!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 19, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417076769698590722


----------



## Pappy (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Bellbird (Jul 23, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 169071


Who loves who the most. Oop in the wrong place.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 23, 2021)

That would depend on your definition of the topic, now, wouldn't it?


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 23, 2021)

Explore the beauty, drama and spectacle of our natural world with 50 incredible natural history moments from BBC Earth based on what you've been liking and sharing. This is the last of five videos.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 25, 2021)

Mice snacking blackberries (Photo: Caroline Cottrell)


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2021)

One of my great granddaughters watching snow flakes falling.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 27, 2021)

Pappy said:


> One of my great granddaughters watching snow flakes falling.
> View attachment 175752


What a cutie!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> What a cutie!!!


Thank you. I think so.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2021)

Pappy said:


> One of my great granddaughters watching snow flakes falling.
> View attachment 175752


So full of wonder. Just beautiful @Pappy


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2021)

Pinky said:


> So full of wonder. Just beautiful @Pappy


Thank you pinky.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2021)

Bing browser features some beautiful photos.  Here are two. The first on is bluebells blooming in the Hallerbos forest in Belgium. I don't know where the other was taken.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 5, 2021)




----------

